# Oranda So Sick Now!



## FishY_FishY (Nov 22, 2005)

HELP plz? It's still breathing but restless under water.

3 days ago it was almost sick>>>cloudy body n floating. After changing water, its body wasn't cloudy but its fins were reddish n rotten...

This morning it poop but had a hard time pooping. For hours now there was still around 1 inch long poop hanging on its body...

I changed water partially everyday n added Aq. salt.

Any idea what I should do? (gonna buy Tetracycline today)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Try to find some "Pepso Food" and feed it that. That should help with the constipation.
As for the fin rot, tetracycline might still work, but Maracyn will work better.


----------



## FishY_FishY (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for help but it passed last night.


----------

